# Advertising techniques



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

Well hello to all and sundry. I am sure that most of you have been manipulated by the mass media in some way or another. You have purchased something because a TV/radio/newspaper/internet advert told you to in some subliminal way.

I am in the throes of starting a building company (housing residential project home style) I have the nuts and bolts down pat. THIS IS NOT WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR. I am looking for input on what makes you buy a product *ie* what do you respond to in the way of advertising? Gimmicks? Giveaways? Service? What are you looking for?

REMEMBER this is a HOUSING BUILDING COMPANY !!!! I am looking for advertising "hooks" to do specifically with the building industry. Can you please write your thoughts on what direction I should take in the way of "advertising" a "specialised" form of media and product. I know what media works for what reason, so I am not looking for advice on what media works best.

Feel free to PM me if you think you have a winner that requires further investigation. 

To give you some direction .... the building company is to be called HOME BUILDING CORPORATION Pty Ltd T/as "Voyager Homes"

Feel free to write a 15 second radio advert. Write a script for a 30 second TV segment. Knock yourselves out with ideas !! OPen to all submissions.

I have not spoken to Joe Blow about if there could be a "prize or monetary reward" if advertising material is used in campaign? I am more than happy to come to some agreement.


----------



## nunthewiser (13 September 2009)

Building co ...........

first thing i want is QUALITY!

i want to be rest assured that whatever my project is , that it will be built with QUALITY first and foremost ..........


----------



## beerwm (13 September 2009)

woah, thats a pretty big step - best of luck to you.

Are you talking about a company like Hallmark Homes - which has set housing designs? or like building to a customers design/preference?


----------



## wayneL (13 September 2009)

Appeal to people's status anxiety.


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Building co ...........
> 
> first thing i want is QUALITY!
> 
> i want to be rest assured that whatever my project is , that it will be built with QUALITY first and foremost ..........




Thank you NUN ... Affordable QUALITY is where I will be coming from. "Affordable" being the key word.


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

beerwm said:


> woah, thats a pretty big step - best of luck to you.
> 
> Are you talking about a company like Hallmark Homes - which has set housing designs? or like building to a customers design/preference?




Will have set or project home designs available a well as dealing with "individual" one off client homes.


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

wayneL said:


> Appeal to people's status anxiety.




Punching for the middle of the road people. 2nd and 3rd tier homebuyers. They know what they want and understand the process of construction. Keeping up with the Jones's is a GREAT idea though WayneL. Care to expand?


----------



## nunthewiser (13 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Thank you NUN ... Affordable QUALITY is where I will be coming from. "Affordable" being the key word.





No worries , showing you go the EXTRA mile as in service always helps ... ie. personalized service , home visiting ie queries,samples etc etc 

word of mouth up these parts works wonders .

im not sure how far u want this venture to go ... midwest? or australia wide?


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

Starting small Nun. Looking at regional service to start with. Local houses in year one and see where it goes from there. Have plans for statewide in year two. *Superior service* is the main backbone of the company I am building. Training staff is critical to success and they will be very customer orientated. Lotsa builders scream QUALITY (but you pay for it) ... I want the whole package ... affordability, service, quality etc. ... the whole 9 yards.


----------



## explod (13 September 2009)

Qualfied in commercial art from a youth have noticed that, advertising/signs/cards/stationary need to have a simple clear message in the best possible contrasting colours, that do not compete (ie dazzle) but stand out.  The classic of course in black on yellow

If you would like some input on drafts feel free to p/m 

Often laugh when I see business cards whith huge fancy lettering outlining a firms name, but what the business is about requires a magnifying glass.

What you are about must dominate

If you are a "builder", then that one word must be the dominant


----------



## bassmanpete (13 September 2009)

When buying a new home which is more important, quality or affordability? Or do YOU want both?

By stressing the 'you' the implication is that the vast majority of people would pick one or the other but your target buyer is more sophisticated and discerning than the great unwashed.

This was the first headline that came into my head but when working on an advertising campaign you need to come up with ten or a dozen or even more and pick the best one. Try them out on friends and relatives and see what 'grabs' them.


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

EXCELLENT bassmanpete ... exactly what I am looking for ! My target audience has the experience of construction of homes and require BOTH to be a trigger point to buy..

Quick idea that jumped into my head when typing this response is of a set of judicial scales (like picture below) on one side is a house, the other side is a bunch of cash. The scale is perfectly balanced. The voiceover says "With Voyager Homes you can have both!"

Now we are getting somewhere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nunthewiser (13 September 2009)

emphasis on job completion within the allocated /quoted time frame is always a biggy 

so many times i hear ppl complain about how there building dragging on way over time. depending on realistic circumstances maybe offer a job completion time guarentee ?? 

i dunno m8 just bouncing stuff back to ya as it pops up in my hazy mind  

Build a few various types on them blocks , sell all apart from a cupl and use as display/advert homes ? 

sorry if you already covered all this i may be wasting your time


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

explod said:


> Qualfied in commercial art from a youth have noticed that, advertising/signs/cards/stationary need to have a simple clear message in the best possible contrasting colours, that do not compete (ie dazzle) but stand out.  The classic of course in black on yellow
> 
> If you would like some input on drafts feel free to p/m
> 
> ...




Very cool explod. Will PM you for email addy and run past you the logo etc. I already have plus other designs etc that will require your input.


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> emphasis on job completion within the allocated /quoted time frame is always a biggy
> 
> so many times i hear ppl complain about how there building dragging on way over time. depending on realistic circumstances maybe offer a job completion time guarentee ??
> 
> ...




Nuffin is a waste of time when it comes to talking to a Nun ! LLOLOLOL

Maybe restrictive for building times due to inclement weather when it comes to building. If you nominate a date in a building contract there is recourse for the builder and the owner. If it precipitates from the sky for 4 weeks and the brickies cannot get on site you are BUGGERED with time schedules. Been there done that.


----------



## wayneL (13 September 2009)

Hmmmmmm quality AND affordability.

Businesses that bleet about quality often spend heaps to get that message out, hence the price tag.

Marketing is expensive.

To maintain affordability and service, you need to keep costs down somewhere.

The old business maxim I always like to follow is "turnover is vanity, profit is sanity". An intelligent guerilla campaign can be very effective in a local area, and cheap. 

Maybe turnover will be less than some of those clowns that let their egos run away with them (often advertising is about the owner's ego), but the bottom line can be more satisfying.  

You need a good old USP for a start.


----------



## Julia (13 September 2009)

bassmanpete said:


> When buying a new home which is more important, quality or affordability? Or do YOU want both?
> 
> By stressing the 'you' the implication is that the vast majority of people would pick one or the other but your target buyer is more sophisticated and discerning than the great unwashed.
> 
> This was the first headline that came into my head but when working on an advertising campaign you need to come up with ten or a dozen or even more and pick the best one. Try them out on friends and relatives and see what 'grabs' them.



I really like this.  It would appeal to most people as we all like to imagine we are more discerning than the next person.

The thing I would be looking for as a potential consumer is a watertight guarantee that the project will be finished on time and on budget, and it would need to include some clear compensation for me if you were to go broke, walk away etc.
(Not, of course, suggesting that you would, TS, but a lot of people have been burned by builders failing to complete the job.)
Best of luck.


----------



## Julia (13 September 2009)

PS  I reckon you should hire Bassmanpete as marketing consultant.

Bassmanpete, do you need an agent to negotiate terms?


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

It is achievable to provide both to the clientelle and still be profitable without egos being involved. Like I said I am looking at the "everyman" syndrome. Not the rarified air and not the bottom of the barell stuff. Seasoned campaigners that know what they want. They have built before so they know what they are getting. Affordability and Quality can be synonomous with a smattering of superior customer service sprinkled on top. On to something here I am thinking.

Julia, building contracts that I have dealt with previously (about 500 of them) have a time constraint with penalty clauses attached. Due to inclement weather and the vagueness of the solicitors wording it is near impossible to enforce. I used to over exaggerate the date and when the home was finished early it was a BONUS !! But I am hearing what you are telling me and will work this into my model. Thank you !!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 September 2009)

bassmanpete said:


> When buying a new home which is more important, quality or affordability? Or do YOU want both?
> 
> By stressing the 'you' the implication is that the vast majority of people would pick one or the other but your target buyer is more sophisticated and discerning than the great unwashed.
> 
> This was the first headline that came into my head but when working on an advertising campaign you need to come up with ten or a dozen or even more and pick the best one. Try them out on friends and relatives and see what 'grabs' them.




Very wise mate.

Does it extend to wives??

gg


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

Business projections and plans have already been performed. Every last dollar has been allocated for advertising, setup costs, insurances etc etc. Expected rate of returns from the aforementioned have been punched into spreadsheet as well. (I do have some experience at this) Unique Selling Proposition is a definite WayneL and you wold be a fool to angle your way into the market without one. 

I am more interested in looking at what makes people trigger to advertising when it comes to HOUSING. Affordability, Quality, Timeframe, YOU so far are on the table. Looking for more.


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Very wise mate.
> 
> Does it extend to wives??
> 
> gg




LOLOL .. having only one experience on this front I will not proffer my view point. She may be watching?


----------



## nunthewiser (13 September 2009)

Welcome to Convent Homes 



     We at convent homes provide excellence and Quality without the extra price tag many other builders need to add to provide these esssential services


want an inhouse quote ? ................ we will send a nun at a time that suits you , we understand how busy YOUR commitments are! 

want product samples ?............ we will send a nun with all the ranges we carry and are overjoyed to listen to any suggestions you may have...

We at convent homes are a professional and experienced organisation and we understand that building your home should be an enjoyable and stress free experience for you .....


We want your business and are willing to go the extra mile to secure it .


amen


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

I like it ! Good selling and commitment words used "essential, professional, willing" just to name a few. Has great potential.


----------



## Julia (13 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Welcome to Convent Homes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very persuasive.  How much will you be billing TS for this piece of creative genius, nun?


----------



## nunthewiser (13 September 2009)

Julia said:


> Very persuasive.  How much will you be billing TS for this piece of creative genius, nun?




im just in it for the chicks!


----------



## prawn_86 (13 September 2009)

I dont have time for a full reply right now, but one important thing in marketing is to not 'eliminate' potential buyers through too specific targeting.

Make sure your campaign has a broad appeal, and dont assume that just those you target will be buying your product.

Having said that though, housing is a failry high involvement purchase and not something people do often. perhaps there is something for you TS:

_ "you only build a house occaisionally/once, why not do it right?"_


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

Julia said:


> Very persuasive.  How much will you be billing TS for this piece of creative genius, nun?




ROFL .... I supply the bourbon at the next drinkathon!


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> I dont have time for a full reply right now, but one important thing in marketing is to not 'eliminate' potential buyers through too specific targeting.
> 
> Make sure your campaign has a broad appeal, and dont assume that just those you target will be buying your product.
> 
> ...




FANTASTIC prawn_86 ... has this been used before? Looking at a scatter gun approach for advertising to start with so that most of the market can become aware of "branding" of company and what it's capabilities are. I would probably use the byline you have created as a "SLOGO" perhaps?


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> has this been used before?




Not that im aware of, its a pretty generic slogan that just came to me as i was typing that last reply.

In theory (which as we know doesnt always translate to reality), you should try and get your campaign in front of as many eyeballs as possible and create salience/awareness for certain keywords (service, reliability, price etc) so when it comes to building a home, they will at least consider your co and come in for a quote, then its up to the staff to sell it from there. So the theory dictates that, once you have narrowed your focus to those _able to purchase_, advertising should only be limited by budget rather than further targeting.


----------



## trainspotter (14 September 2009)

Budgets are set for the media approach. Already have most of the TV advert to "brand" the company and educate the potential client. Going along the lines of generic sayings like "Safe as houses" and "We all need a roof over our heads" and "There is no place like home" etc ad infinitum. Finised with a strong male voiceover stating "You NEED Voyager Homes". And the phone number of course. 2 week saturation advert then followed by a "price and product" advert on the same media.

Thanks for the input thus far fellow ASFers. Going swell and some great ideas being raised.


----------



## Stan 101 (14 September 2009)

Trainspotter, 

The emphasis on one point of contact throughout the building process is very important. Important especially when your target market is savvy to the potential issues with building.

People want to build a rapport with one point of contact who displays empathy and commitment to their new "dream."

The other marketing point may be to note the quality product brands used by the business. 
Waterproofing comes to mind. Apparently one in 20 homes requires some waterproofing rectification after initial construction. If your client base had one of these one in 20 homes, maybe by recommending and using "davco" (for instance) waterproofing their minds will be at ease.


All the best with it. 

Cheers,


----------



## trainspotter (14 September 2009)

Thanks Stan 101 for the input on this one. Very important for clientelle to have only one point of contact during building process. Buyers are liars and will tell the supervisor one thing and the office management another thing to get what they want. Have been in this situation previously.

Good point about the products being used as well. It's the small things that help close the sale like "waterproofing" and "key locked windows" and "deadlocks to all external doors."

Still chasing that elusive "hook" for the advertising. Something new and fresh that is beautiful by it's simplicity. AND EFFECTIVE.


----------



## Stan 101 (14 September 2009)

I know this is too long but as in intro ??

" How do you like your coffee in the morning? Our clients prefer theirs from the balcony/kitchen/whatever of their new Voyager Home" (Image of beautiful people in robes smiling as they sip their morning brew)

"Voyager offer simplistic elegance, style and function encased in solid construction to make your dream home. Your personalised consultant has the experience to walk with you through your journey to your completed dream home." 


This is the catchline:
*"You have the vision. We make it happen"*


cheers,


----------



## trainspotter (14 September 2009)

Concept for the TV advert is very clear in it's message Stan 101. Builds empathy and creates a "CAN DO" approach with it's statement slogo. I like it. Good backbone there to make a great campaign that can be easily changed by getting the same people in different parts of the home. Loungeroom, bedroom, kitchen blah blah blah. Works a treat.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 September 2009)

you need to hire a NUN to rest asssure them that they are building with Gods help as builder extroadinaire


----------



## Uncle Barry (14 September 2009)

Good morning Train man.
I have a lttle understanding what your planning.
As I have stated two brands that have sold national, myself. 
AND learnt the hard way.

A couple of suggestions after reading all the posts so far.

Shotgun approach to potential/possible customers, NEVER, its a waste of money per potential customer.
ONLY Target market your customers.

Look into colours AND BE VERY AWARE of their meaning/impact on the human mind. and USE THESE TO YOUR ADVANTAGE !

The Gold Scales image, NEVER, EVER...... it represents a negative image !!!!!!!!!

As the person who decides which house will be bought (now don't kid yourselves), 
DO NOT use a male voice in ANY marketing, 
DON'T use someone who is not your target market, but instead find the age of your potential customer and use this age as your advertising voice, 
AND USE the same voice everytime,,,for a number of reasons.

(Include this as target marketing..as it is)

USE the Internet....... (just like you have been doing for research for free )

*AND*
Put in place plans for when the other builders will attack your brand, because they will not want to share the market with any body, more so someone who just might take their loin share of the market.

Theres more and more....... but not for here.

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## Uncle Barry (14 September 2009)

Voyager Homes.
I trust this is not the brand name your planning on ?

And again, its negative
and unless your Mr Voyager you/your brand has missed a very important step in marketing your product.

UB

The boat Voyager was sunk
and other buildesr could AND WOULD use this against you, 
AND MORE !


----------



## gooner (14 September 2009)

Reputation is key - hard to get, but easy to lose (e.g Anderson's the accounting firm - one **** up on Enron and whooshhhhh business gone).

Having looked a at building new and alternatively getting a reno, word of mouth is very important in building brand value. Think Porsche - you would not need to go and check the engine works and how it accelerates, the name "Porsche" says it all. It also says "I'm a w*****", but that's for another thread.

If you are just doing new homes - think about how you get your customers. For architect designed homes, it will be an architect recommendation or the customer will have heard of your reputation and get the architect to contact you for a quote, so you need to initially get sweet with a few architects. For new homes, it is a big purchase, so people like to see and feel what you can do, so a display home is important.

And your niche is important. As someone already said, you can be the Porsche, the Volkswagen or the Hyundai. DO NOT try and be all three at the same time as this will confuse the message. If you are cheap and compete on price, that's great, but don't pretend you are top of the market. Vice versa applies. If you are trying to be Porsche, but you suggest you are as cheap as a Hyundai, you will fail


----------



## moXJO (14 September 2009)

Unc Barry gives some good advice. 

Make sure you go the extra mile with the first few houses in strategic areas as word of mouth travels fast ( a lot via internet forums). Can also be used as future reference. Speed of construction, with a quality finish, in new estates will also help a lot with inquires as to who built it. Good name among tradies also helps to a degree. 

Trash competitors on ACA or other generic current affairs show, with tales of woe from customers


----------



## trainspotter (14 September 2009)

Thanks UB. Great stuff. Lotsa experience coming out of a wise head by the sounds of that. I think that a HMAS warship that sunk in 1964 might be a long bow to draw on UB. The Voyager was also a NASA spaceship that recorded a lot of space and was extremely successfull as well. (first spaceship to reach Saturn and Uranus) No pun intended. Logos have been designed with the planet in mind. Burnt orange representing the earth, Blue for the ocean and Green for the forests. Eco friendly yadda yada yadda. 

Scattergun approach means that ALL people will be represented in the advert AS IN FAMILIES. Appealing to the nuclear family. We build houses for everybody blah blah blah. Have done this kind of advertising previously to find out what the market will respond to. Not a waste of money as it shreds through what is available at the time.


----------



## joslad (14 September 2009)

Quality versus affordability - hmmm

My mate, a builder, has mentioned this often while we've been discussing his business.

A more meticulous and skilled builder you would be hard pressed to find.  However, to get building jobs he has to compromise on the materials he uses.  People won't pay for quality materials, which cost more than the rubbish most builders use.

It seems clients are more concerned with the bottom line - ie cost/affordability.  They choose the cheapest quote nearly every time.


----------



## trainspotter (14 September 2009)

Thanks gooner for the advice on the "niche" marketing approach.

LMAO at Moxjo for the ACA approach. Inciteful !


----------



## trainspotter (14 September 2009)

joslad said:


> Quality versus affordability - hmmm
> 
> My mate, a builder, has mentioned this often while we've been discussing his business.
> 
> ...




People will tend to go the cheaper route everytime. It is up to the sales people to ensure that the clientelle knows what they are getting. Objections on price can be overcome. Looking at the middle of the road people. 2nd and 3rd tier people who have built previously and know what they want is the market drive.


----------



## Sith1s (14 September 2009)

Hi TS,

My father in-law runs his own mortgage business.  He refers quite a lot of people to one particular builder as they do the same thing for him.

My suggestion would find one of the smaller local lenders and set up a referral deal of some description.


Cheers,

Sith1s


----------



## moXJO (14 September 2009)

joslad said:


> Quality versus affordability - hmmm
> 
> My mate, a builder, has mentioned this often while we've been discussing his business.
> 
> ...




It just has to look like a quality finish, not so much using the most expensive materials when they will be concealed anyway. It’s very easy to make a building look very wrong with expensive material, or have a very good finish using the cheap stuff. Having the right tradies with clear onsite expectations spelled out for them helps. Also good support for customer concerns is paramount.

I'm not so sure they go for the cheaper option either. I am one of the most expensive in my area. I also do not advertise anywhere, and am normally always busy and have been for years (I have no idea where some of them get my number). 
Investors will always go the cheap option though. Those with commercial or domestic IP only want the cheapest solution generally.

I once saw (possibly read in a book) something that sums up most trades

*



			Cost, Quality or Speed
Pick any two
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## stocksontheblock (14 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Well hello to all and sundry. I am sure that most of you have been manipulated by the mass media in some way or another. You have purchased something because a TV/radio/newspaper/internet advert told you to in some subliminal way.
> 
> I am in the throes of starting a building company (housing residential project home style) I have the nuts and bolts down pat. THIS IS NOT WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR. I am looking for input on what makes you buy a product *ie* what do you respond to in the way of advertising? Gimmicks? Giveaways? Service? What are you looking for?
> 
> ...




Sorry TS, haven’t read all the thread, yet the big one for me is WHAT SET'S YOU APART from everyone else. It’s the one thing I look for when talking to builders, tradies or anyone who may have a product I want.

Good ol' style honesty and what sets you apart from them. In saying that, while you might need to say it, stay away from the general side of things like: on-time service, good quality/craftsmanship etc. Everyone says it - whether true or not. I want to know what is/are the 1 (or 2, or 3) BIG things that really make you different.


----------



## Uncle Barry (14 September 2009)

_*Burnt orange representing the earth, Blue for the ocean and Green for the forests. Eco friendly yadda yada yadda. *_

Train man, sorry to tell you, but to be straight off the shoulder honest,

Arrr, I think, you REALLY SHOULD look into colours 
and how they trick the human mind !

No, not ideal colours to sell such an important product, something that will take most people all their working lives to pay for, now your colours in the human mind, the colours represent,

Burnt orange, damage, trouble
Blue, your selling........here dark royal blue would be ideal
Green........nothing.

Do you think giant very successful Companys just pick the Company logo colours for fun or to keep the boss's wife happy ?

Just a hint........

Eco friendly....... sounds beaut, but your selling a product and NOTHING Eco,
its a house, a home, where love and trust is and will EVERYTHING...... another hint 

AND forget all the eco bul...it !
That comes from people with no money.. another hint 
And from Governm, departments spending other people's hard earned tax dollars, just to keep themselves in a job. 

You, the owner of the business MUST BE
someone than can be trusted
someone that people can talk to directly
someone they know.

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2009)

UB,

Slightly off topic but do you have any studies that shows that logo colours actually affect purchasing decisions?


----------



## Uncle Barry (14 September 2009)

"Porsche" says it all. It also says "I'm a w*****", 

And there folks, is another example, from a Comrade who is wishing he owned a Porsche but cannot afford one and therefore makes an excuss to cover himself.

An beautiful example of why not to use a shot gun approach to advertising.
Advertising on this kind of person is negative and therefore a waste of advertising dollars.

To produce a better result, save the wasted dollars and......target market the suitable potential customer. 

Where as to spend the extra $'s and buy advertising space in a business magazine would be target marketing the people who can afford the Porsche and enjoy driveing a magical car.

UB


----------



## Uncle Barry (14 September 2009)

Good afternoon P86
_Slightly off topic but do you have any studies that shows that logo colours actually affect purchasing decisions?_

I did once, where all the collected data is now, is heaven's only guess.

Then is a mile of information if you start searching, 
and be careful, its a subject that goes on forever, the more you learn, the more you see great examples and then think, thats why, thats why consumers pick that product before the others. AND the more you will want to understand what tricks the mind, the same applies to a Companys logo..it's brand name !

If I can be of any help or feed you with concepts/ideas, please feel free to ask, even with a PM, if thats suitable to you.

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## moXJO (14 September 2009)

Hey T-spot are you setting this up in anticipation of the next construction boom all the Prop investors are talking about?


----------



## drsmith (14 September 2009)

These high resolution satellite images over built up areas offer a whole new world of advertising potential.

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=no...799,138.578922&spn=0.003489,0.003042&t=h&z=18


----------



## gooner (14 September 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> "Porsche" says it all. It also says "I'm a w*****",
> 
> And there folks, is another example, from a Comrade who is wishing he owned a Porsche but cannot afford one and therefore makes an excuss to cover himself.
> 
> ...




Uncle Barry,

You might want to try the "quote" function - it's not that hard to use. Otherwise people might not realise I made the Porsche comment.

And, I could afford one, however just would not buy one. Once upon a time, a new Porsche cost the same as two or three average houses. Now it costs about one-third of a house. so much less expensive.  I have a Toyota. They have a reputation as a reliable car and this is what I "bought" in to when I got it. It has proved to be correct. So Toyota's advertising was effective.

I get the AFR, full of luxury good advertisements - Chanel, Porsche, Paspaley Pearls etc, but I never buy that stuff, but I guess lots of people who get the AFR do buy luxury stuff. Actually, that's not true - have bought some expensive holidays before - this is one area where I do like to spend, each to their own I guess.

I agree with your comment about target marketing though.


----------



## yjtrader (14 September 2009)

Always remember service is priority!


----------



## adobee (14 September 2009)

I think if you can have a fact sheet with approximated costs and info you can provide to home builders it would be very helpful to catch leads..

Many first home builders start considering the process many many months before doing anything and at this stage dont want to meet someone for a quote rather just get some information about costs etc.. 

If you have a fact sheet that can be provided by email and capture their details when you give it they would be good future leads and generates some trust from the start with these people.. further if you offer the fact sheet in your other advertising it is a good guage to learn which advertising is generating any hits.. as you can have a seperate link / form referral key word in each different advertisement that needs to be quoted to get the first home builders free fact sheet or kit..

Neil Jenman founded a good realestate business which is pretty much a con or hook of his own on the premises of " Dont Sign Anything "  I am sure a similar concept could be used for building as in " Dont Sign Anything until you get a second quote / price from us " 

Sorry I havent read the whole thread but what is the market being focused on - Cheap project homes.. Million dollar mansions etc.. these obviously have largely different clients and target markets..   


Other good idea is to build something or come up with your own architect designed house.. build one and then enter some of the competitions with it.. having the award winning "Clarendon" will attract some attention as will the "award winning constuction up to $300k" has to help get quality reputation..   If it is hard to get the awards get it endorsed by some architects firm or best of all.. get a design which you guys can build as a project designed by some famous architects  ie.. the Alex Popoff Clarendn Special.. Phillip Starck Villa Living.. Sielder Watermark project home.. I havent seen anyone doing this..


Last idea for point of difference.. how about giving purchasers a price with everything and no extras and then they can work backwards to get cheaper.. rather than building a house and then adding on all the extras.. might work as a gimmick not sure as i am sure the market is pretty price sensistive..


----------



## Uncle Barry (14 September 2009)

Good afternoon Goon
PLEASE READ.

What I posted not what you wanted me to have posted in your mind.

I NEVER stated anything about a newspaper, if it is was the AFR.
because newspapers have a life of minutes and usually only one reader.

Where as magazines live for years and
are a 'spare time' item, where people will look and dream, 
(have you noticed mainly photos/images in magazine ? )
and some have a readership of over 10.
That is, the same magazine is read by 10 different people.

Kind regards
UB


----------



## trainspotter (14 September 2009)

moXJO said:


> Hey T-spot are you setting this up in anticipation of the next construction boom all the Prop investors are talking about?




In a word ... YES. Thanks for the good advice party people. It is going well thus far. Keep up the vibe and great ideas.


----------



## adobee (14 September 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> Good afternoon Goon
> PLEASE READ.
> 
> What I posted not what you wanted me to have posted in your mind.
> ...





circulation of a newspaper smh / afr .. compared to a magazine will have about 1000% increase even though only one reader...

can be pretty targeted ie running advertisement in smh domain section geared at homebuyers or the  telegraph home section seems to be geared at new homes and building..


----------



## adobee (14 September 2009)

As I am not sure of the size of the company you are setting up I am assuming it is a small company for commencement ..

What about buying a lot in a huge display village .. next door to the biggest home seller.. ie you get the lot next door to masterton in the display village.. you dont have to do much advertising .. they spend millions to attract people to see their product and then you just have the open inspection signs and flags next door and all these people out on the weekend would have to walk through the neighbouring house to compare ..


----------



## adobee (14 September 2009)

if you can make a really good utube video and get it to go viral this would be very postive you can end up with many people emailing it to each other etc.. very cheap and free advertising if you can come up with a great concept or funny concept etc..


----------



## adobee (14 September 2009)

sponsorship of primary school events and primary schools / kindergartens.. it appears that the demographic of many project home builders is that they have just had kids or have one small child and need to upgrade..


----------



## adobee (14 September 2009)

sorry one more idea.. 

copy what the big corporates are doing and have paid huge money for the idea in another product and bring it to your market ..

quick ones without to much thought but i am sure you could do much better..

ie  jim bean has " The bourbon "   you can target as "The builder"
VB has "made for drinking"      "made for living"
etc etc


----------



## trainspotter (14 September 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> _*Burnt orange representing the earth, Blue for the ocean and Green for the forests. Eco friendly yadda yada yadda. *_
> 
> Train man, sorry to tell you, but to be straight off the shoulder honest,
> 
> ...




All very true on the colour fronts there UB. Commonwealth banks YELLOW AND BLACK square looked like a Sao biscuit with a bit of Vegemite smeared across one corner was a winner !! The colours I have chosen with the LOGO have already been vetoed and inspected by approx 300 random people who have agreed that the colour scheme is the most pleasing for them to associate with.

As the people we are dealing with and the indutry is DEMANDING that houses become eco friendly to reduce carbon footprint outputs it is NECESSARY to go down this path. Solahart HWS, Insulation, greywater disposal, watertanks etc are just to name a few of the requirements. ALL houses are required to be ENERGY RATED to comply to the BCAA. 

Being the face of the company and building up empathy with the clientelle works to start with. Turns sour very quickly as the clients DO NOT want to deal with the sales trash and ONLY want to deal with the BOSSMAN. FAIL. I have personally witnessed this happen.


----------



## trainspotter (14 September 2009)

Keep pumping out those good ideas for marketing adobee ! Taking it all onboard and will disseminate the info supplied.


----------



## Uncle Barry (14 September 2009)

Hi Adobee,
I am talking from someone who had to make a living from the *results* and therefore had to feed a family from these results.

I listened to the so called experts, did what they told me, PAID their bill.

BUT..... no great improvement
THEN
I suddenly came to the understanding, their job was to sell me THEIR story THEIR way *and then bill me*, *that was their income*.

And so started my search into advertising and what made people buy a product, because I wanted to sell a product to feed my family.

The experts were selling their product to me to feed their families....... 
and 
that was what they were taught at Uni..... 

NOT what always works,
WHY
because they ALL follow the same path....... result is always the same.

I FOUND
a number of conditions that change a product into being a Winner, which feeds a family and *MORE* !

AND
the Newspaper is, frankly a dud, because of its very, very limited life and number of viewers.
BUT
I could be very, very wrong, 
BUT 
then again, I've made enought to retire on..... and the experts are still working punching out the same old, the same old story to the next guy that asks.

PLEASE.... NOTHING personal, just my life and what I discovered the hard $ way.
Kindest regards,
Barry


----------



## trainspotter (14 September 2009)

You are not wrong on the newspaper though UB. Read on Friday and wrapping fish heads on Saturday. WASTE OF MONEY ! Unless you are having a SALE or a DISPLAY HOME open on the weekend. Then it is effective. ALSO needs to be at least a HALF PAGE of colour, minimum to attract attention. I too have spent many thousands of $$$$$$ on advertising figuring out what works and what does not.


----------



## Uncle Barry (14 September 2009)

Dear Train man

_I too have spent many thousands of $$$$$$ on advertising figuring out what works and what does not._
THEN
there are two mugs that found out the hard $ way in the World !

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## Ashsaege (14 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> UB,
> 
> Slightly off topic but do you have any studies that shows that logo colours actually affect purchasing decisions?




I've heard abit about this (sorry i can't reference it), and im a bit hazy, but i do remember the following example:

Apparently Red and Yellow make people feel hungry. hence why McDonalds, Hungry Jacks, Pizza Hut, Red Rooster (Red Rooter!), KFC all use those colours in their logos.

Im sure if you do some research you will find more info and more examples.


----------



## Dowdy (14 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> As the people we are dealing with and the indutry is DEMANDING that houses become eco friendly to reduce carbon footprint outputs it is NECESSARY to go down this path. Solahart HWS, Insulation, greywater disposal, watertanks etc are just to name a few of the requirements. ALL houses are required to be ENERGY RATED to comply to the BCAA.





Well if you want to get eco friendly then i might as well use this to advertise my product. Actually i've already advertised it on ASF so i'll just give you a quick link

*Toilet Cistern With Built-in Sink. Water Tank Saver*

Save thousands of litres a year. Easily meet the '155 a day' target

http://shop.ebay.com.au/dowd_hardware/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


Remember it's the little things that make a difference. 

And if you want to purchase them off me for your homes, i'll give you a discount 

Good way for fellow ASF members to help each other out


----------



## Fishbulb (15 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Well hello to all and sundry. I am sure that most of you have been manipulated by the mass media in some way or another. You have purchased something because a TV/radio/newspaper/internet advert told you to in some subliminal way.
> 
> I am in the throes of starting a building company (housing residential project home style) I have the nuts and bolts down pat. THIS IS NOT WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR. I am looking for input on what makes you buy a product *ie* what do you respond to in the way of advertising? Gimmicks? Giveaways? Service? What are you looking for?
> 
> ...




I'm a copywriter, and I do this for a living. If you still need help with your business and advertising it, then pm me, and I'll give you further information. I'd rather not spam the general forum by giving you my details in the body of this response.


----------



## prawn_86 (15 September 2009)

Here's another one TS:

_*Voyager Homes: You'll be over the moon with our 'insert word'*_


----------



## adobee (15 September 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> Hi Adobee,
> I am talking from someone who had to make a living from the *results* and therefore had to feed a family from these results.
> 
> I listened to the so called experts, did what they told me, PAID their bill.
> ...




I am talking from someone who had to make a living from the *results* and therefore had to feed a family from these results.

I am not sure what you are implying here... ??? That your knowlegde is superior cause you had to make a living from the results..  What industry are you coming from then ????  (I have been running my own businesses for the last seven years from the age of 22 and can assure you I know about cost effective marketing.. I was going to go sick here but have decided to keep the details to myself ..    )


ANyway aside from this for Newspaper advertising and branding you might want to look at the Chinese Newspapers as a cheaper option...

Approximate cost Chinese Newspaper full colour page $160 compared to SMH which is around $4000k


----------



## trainspotter (15 September 2009)

Whoooooooooopsies ... back on track peoples. What works for you may not work for me due to my location (country WA) and the vocation that I am choosing to enter into is BUILDING NEW PROJECT HOMES. 

Everyone has put great effort into this thread and the ideas are fantastic. Any form of advertising is good advertising IMO. Target specific, scattergun approach, which media is to be used and for what reason, colours of logos etc have been discussed and there is some good stuff on the table thus far. Let's not wreck it ASFers PULHEEEEEEEEAAAAAAASE !

Belive it or not I may actually have a bit of a clue myself. Most of the written word here is just reinforcing what I already know BUT it is still good to be discussed.

I was looking for advertising "hooks" *ie* a jingle, a TV advert concept, a letter drop with a PURPOSE. Something that has not been done before and will not COST 250k to manufacture as in a *display home*. (currently in at council for building licence) The mechanics and backbone of the operation has been performed.

Put your thinking caps on and lay off the misconstrued personal jibes please, would be greatly appreciated from this corner. Spotter of Trains


----------



## gooner (15 September 2009)

adobee said:


> I am talking from someone who had to make a living from the *results* and therefore had to feed a family from these results.
> 
> I am not sure what you are implying here... ??? That your knowlegde is superior cause you had to make a living from the results..  What industry are you coming from then ????  (I have been running my own businesses for the last seven years from the age of 22 and can assure you I know about cost effective marketing.. I was going to go sick here but have decided to keep the details to myself ..    )
> 
> ...




$4,000 k - that's $4 million. Are you sure? Seems like a lot for a SMH ad


----------



## Uncle Barry (15 September 2009)

I am not sure what you are implying here

Nothing........ just a simple life experience.
please don't look at it any other way, thanks.

if your doing ok, thats fine, thats good.

UB


----------



## trainspotter (15 September 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> I am not sure what you are implying here
> 
> Nothing........ just a simple life experience.
> please don't look at it any other way, thanks.
> ...




Assuming this is directed at adobee? UB your input has been invaluable with the colours and the knowledge of media. Thank you !


----------



## stocksontheblock (15 September 2009)

Just to interject with a little experience in this arena, and that of people I know, it’s a great start, what you are doing, in establishing an advertising strategy: colour, logo, where and when to advertise, who to, how often, message from advertising, jingle (if you have one), slogan etc., yet the one thing I would say is that use these to drive others who have the skills and experience in advertising for you/on your behalf.

The reason why so many businesses - and yes, cost is always a factor, fail or just continue to breakeven is because they have a sense of 'I'll do it myself'. There is a reason why companies have advertising people, or marketing consultants etc, and that’s because people have skill in this area, have contacts, have knowledge of what to do: how to approach, who to approach, best methods, and possibly good ideas.

I wont pretend that these people are not like lawyers : and generally have a reputation of being a bunch of scumbags, yet if you have the ideas, a good plan for what you want and want to achieve then if you drive the direction yet use them to execute it, you will be better off(?).

Look at it this way, your skills are building the homes and dealing with the clients (actual and potential). Theirs is selling/getting your product to market and those potential clients. You waste your time doing what - I assume - you’re not best at then your business will suffer for it.

Sorry to interject with some boring commonsense


----------



## adobee (21 September 2009)

gooner said:


> $4,000 k - that's $4 million. Are you sure? Seems like a lot for a SMH ad




thats the cost for 3 years..
meant 4k cheers !


----------



## trainspotter (21 September 2009)

http://www.toyota.com/prius-hybrid/commercial.html

Once again ... orange, blue and green dominate the Toyota Prius advertising ... HA HA AHA hah hah ah ah ah h ah he eh e eh heh e

Look closely at all adverts. The three primary colours are featured.

Below is the logo for my new "venture". Hmmmmmmmmmm ? Good enough for Toyota .... Good enough for me then !

WANTON display of product placement here !


----------



## 888 (21 September 2009)

A bit off topic here but anyone knows a good builder around parramatta area? Where about is your business trainspotter?


----------



## trainspotter (21 September 2009)

888 said:


> A bit off topic here but anyone knows a good builder around parramatta area? Where about is your business trainspotter?




Hiya 888, bit far for me to send the trades to NSW. I am based in WA. Though there are some of them that I would like to send a bit further than Parramatta at times. I do not know of any builders over your way unfortunately. Best of luck with your search.


----------



## 888 (21 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Hiya 888, bit far for me to send the trades to NSW. I am based in WA. Though there are some of them that I would like to send a bit further than Parramatta at times. I do not know of any builders over your way unfortunately. Best of luck with your search.




Thanks for the reply trainspotter.  By the way, I noticed that building quality in average new house/town house/duplex/units has gone down a lot these days, they always use brick veneer instead of double brick, why is that?


----------



## trainspotter (22 September 2009)

888 said:


> Thanks for the reply trainspotter.  By the way, I noticed that building quality in average new house/town house/duplex/units has gone down a lot these days, they always use brick veneer instead of double brick, why is that?




Quality has gone down across the board in the construction game. Several reasons for this. One is that there are no longer people performing 4 year apprenticeships and becoming TRADESMEN at the end of the day. Apparently you can do a 3 month course at TAFE now and you can do anything you like. No governing body to check on workmanship either. No pride in workmanship because they only do the bare necessities and expect the BIG BUCKS for a sh!tty job. I could go on and on and on and on about this matter but I wont.

Reason behind brick veneer now is that it decreases the build time. Get your money faster, client gets home quicker as well. Less cracking in framed housing as it has a bit of flex in the structure. Another reason it is better for insulation qualities. House can heat up and cool down quicker therefore reducing costs. Engineering is easier for 2 storey constructions as not as much weight and load bearing walls etc etc. Just to name a few reasons.


----------



## Macquack (24 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Below is the logo for my new "venture".




I dont like the name. Sounds like it would be better suited to a yacht builder.

By the way Trainspotter, isn't there enough cash in pearl farming, or are you just bored?

Also, do you plan to sell 'house and land packages'? I believe there is more money to be made on the land component than on the house.


----------



## trainspotter (26 September 2009)

Macquack said:


> I dont like the name. Sounds like it would be better suited to a yacht builder.
> 
> By the way Trainspotter, isn't there enough cash in pearl farming, or are you just bored?
> 
> Also, do you plan to sell 'house and land packages'? I believe there is more money to be made on the land component than on the house.




You are right Macquack, of course. I guess the "brains trust" got carried away with the whole symbiosis thing between land and water. The logo is supposed to be representative of a roof line and a connection to sails. The primary colours are to represent: ORANGE = the land, BLUE = the ocean, GREEN = the forest. Was thinking along the lines of being "eco friendly" and looking after mother nature, the planet etc ad infinitum. (Riding on the coat tails of Toyota Prius advertising as well)

Pearl farming is only from late October to early July (depending on water temperature) Was looking for something else to do after being on the ocean for so long. So once again Macquack you are right !! I am BORED.

I have previously made good coin from purchasing vacant land and constructing a "spec" home thereon. I guess  I am being greedy and want the profit from the construction phase as well. Te he.


----------



## trainspotter (2 July 2010)

Thought it was time for an update on this thread ,,, what works better for the people in ASF when it comes to advertising? Do you prefer the Harvey Norman yelling adverts spieling their price and products or do you prefer the more professional approach of soft music and a slooooooow advert?

To quantify the experiment in it's parameters I am putting together another TV advert pitching at the cash flow positive home buyer with little savings to buy a block of land and build a home with me. My building company will give them ten grand to assist with the deposit as well as a "furniture" package.

Should this be yelled from the rafters or a more subtle approach?

Please don't hawk on about leveraging these poor innocent people into something they cannot afford. Constructive criticism appreciated.


----------



## newbie trader (2 July 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Thought it was time for an update on this thread ,,, what works better for the people in ASF when it comes to advertising? Do you prefer the Harvey Norman yelling adverts spieling their price and products or do you prefer the more professional approach of soft music and a slooooooow advert?
> 
> To quantify the experiment in it's parameters I am putting together another TV advert pitching at the cash flow positive home buyer with little savings to buy a block of land and build a home with me. My building company will give them ten grand to assist with the deposit as well as a "furniture" package.
> 
> ...




IMO a more subtle approach. I think the yelling approach is fine for items of lesser importance such as a tv or dishwasher but what youre pitching is something which is quite significant. Yelling may come off as 'just another salesman flogging his goods', while a more subtle approach if done correctly will hopefully personalise it somewhat and make the potential buyer feel 'special'. But what would I know to be honest. Just my two cents.

On a side note I was watching the Gruen Transfer the other night on the ABC and they were going through Masterchef and the fact that the whole show to an extent is just one big ad and how much money is tied up in it all. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Julia (2 July 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Thought it was time for an update on this thread ,,, what works better for the people in ASF when it comes to advertising? Do you prefer the Harvey Norman yelling adverts spieling their price and products or do you prefer the more professional approach of soft music and a slooooooow advert?



Definitely the subtle approach for me, TS.   Suggesting to potential buyers that it's what they 'deserve' along with some soft, elegant images to the accompaniment of a Mozart type music background would be good.
Aspirational sort of advt.


----------



## JTLP (2 July 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Thought it was time for an update on this thread ,,, what works better for the people in ASF when it comes to advertising? Do you prefer the Harvey Norman yelling adverts spieling their price and products or do you prefer the more professional approach of soft music and a slooooooow advert?
> 
> To quantify the experiment in it's parameters I am putting together another TV advert pitching at the cash flow positive home buyer with little savings to buy a block of land and build a home with me. My building company will give them ten grand to assist with the deposit as well as a "furniture" package.
> 
> ...




The idea you are pitching is one of high involvement for the consumer. High involvement purchases require a lot of time, money and research from the perspective consumer. You would be well versed trying to get people to take notice of your ads by focusing your ads on emotional appeals/lifestyle appeals that I would argue deserve a more subtle/professional approach rather than a shouting madman designed to get your attention for a gimmicky/lower involvement purchase.

Buying property is the biggest purchase of somebody's life...tailor your advertising to that medium by being sincere in your approach - not Ken Bruce going mad.


----------



## trainspotter (2 July 2010)

Thanks for the replies Ladeeeeez and Generalmen ..... 100% on the subtle approach for sure. Which appeals to the nature of what I am selling by obfuscation. Any suggestions on ad content to further this venture?

A script and voice over would be nice !! Lololol


----------

